# Outta Here



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I'm about ready to hop on the plan to Vegas for a conference for a week. Not taking the laptop so I doubt I'll be checking in - though I might be able to with my handheld... then again I think I'll be plenty busy! Plus gotta go find an In-N-Out Burger while I'm there too.

Have fun!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy have a safe trip and we see you when you get back.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahh, a business trip to Lost Wages. Good luck at your conference, and don't bet the USS Raptor on black.









Tim


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ahh, a business trip to Lost Wages. Good luck at your conference, and don't bet the USS Raptor on black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good trip and a safe one also. Enjoy yourself even if on business.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Steve!









Do you suppose when they say 'What happens in Las Vegas, Stays in Las Vegas', that includes In and Out burgers? Or could you bring a few back for us!?









Happy Trails,
And never draw to an inside staright!
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Have a safe and enjoyable trip. We will miss your postings while you are gone. sunny


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Remember their motto -- What happens in Vegas -- Stays in Vegas !! Have a safe trip


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Safe trip. Make sure you keep that change in your wallet....those one arm bandits can really dig deep.

Let me know where the In N Out is from the strip. I will be there in Feb. Do they have take-out?

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm heading out to California on business this week and I'll be hitting In-N-Out for sure!!!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a safe trip and a good time Steve. My partner just got back from Vegas last week, lost all his money! That's why my wife wouldn't let me go!!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

steve.

have a great trip & 
be sure to check out the new bass proshops store. i hear it's pretty awesome.
it's next door to the silverton resort.

darrel


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a good trip Steve. My mom and dad live in Vegas, nice place, lots to see and do, especially this time of year, not quite as hot.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

$teve,

Have a $afe trip. Don't wa$te all your money on the $trip. $ave $ome for $ome more U$$ Raptor upgrade$.

Enjoy Vega$! $ee you when you get back.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't skip MARGARITAVILLE!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Y..."Enjoy"









Can't miss the giant In-N-Out neon sign right next to the freeway across from the strip. Take out is their specialty. Mmmmmm. I'm getting hungry again


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Don't skip MARGARITAVILLE!
> [snapback]62721[/snapback]​


Had a margarita in Margaritaville last Feb.














Well maybe more than one









Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

What was the business angle? I had a work conference there this week I was supposed to attend but we decided against it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I'm home, first time in Vegas. I lost $28... then again that was all I gambled in the first place... so I didn't do to bad. Co-worker played a slot out of boredom and won $624... then stayed up till 4:00 AM playing poker and didn't lose/gain a thing. I guess I'm a tightwad every time I'd put money in I kept thinking what else I could be doing with the $$$. Gambling just isn't my thing. But man I love playing that one machine. I can't recall the name you swipe your card press a few numbers and bingo out comes money. Oh wait I know which machine it was... the ATM! Was fun to walk around and check things out, didn't catch a show. Maybe if I go back. Did the Buffet at the Mandalay Bay - good stuff. Gotta love cabbies that give good recommendations and we beat the crowd too.

Thor - In-N-Out is well known, ask anyone and they can tell you how to get there. Its pretty much behind the Excalibur, and unlike what I was told you can walk there but you do have to cross the freeway so I'd recommend a taxi. They have drive-thru and I'd be any cabbie would be happy to go through for you too.

JollyMon - Of course we hit Margaritaville! We were there about 2 hours, had a group of 16 of us. Had a blast. Good drinks & food and any time you're with friends its fun. I had the Jerk Salmon - very good and no complaints about the Lizard Margarita either. Did some shopping too.

Dan - The conference was for the YMCA Professional Society, having worked for the Y for 25 years its fun to see old friends, learn some new things and take my staff to them as well.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Well hubby went to Vegas and didn't bring me back any In and Out Burgers or Margaritas.







I did get the next best thing - In and Out Burger Las Vegas T-Shirt and a Margaritaville T-shirt!!!!! Too bad he couldn't bring either of the real thing.

Glad you're home babe!

Sandi


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome home Y-Guy. We missed ya.

Did anyone notice the time of day Y-Guy posted his last remark.







A little after midnight. I think he was having with-drawal effects and had to get on as quick as he could.







I know the feeling. Welcome back Y-Guy.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> The conference was for the YMCA Professional Society, having worked for the Y for 25 years .... [snapback]63527[/snapback]​


Welcome home! The posting has been a bit light....but I 'xpect it'll pick up now









(Bet you were with a bunch of my old college buddies - circa '79 - from Springfield College in MA!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome back, Steve! action

I just ain't the same around here without ya!

Glad you had such a good trip.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks! Its good to be home too!

Wolfwood I bet there are some, though not as many on the west coast. Several of my mentors are Springfield grads though.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Several of my mentors are Springfield grads though.
> [snapback]63617[/snapback]​


You keep good company!

I guess you have to be gone from here then there is a good alternative.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome home Y-Guy so you had a good time.
Y-Guys Wife at least you got something









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y-GUY,

Welcome back to the site. Glad you had a great time.







We have been missing your post.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y

Welcome back and I'm glad you enjoyed yourself in Vegas. I'm not a big fan of loosing money either. I do love the shows in Vegas.

It looks like we will be staying Mandalay Bay...Conf's for my DW...gotta love riding her coat tails. The IN-N-Out is just around the corner









Thanks
Thor


----------

